# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με σήμα κάμερας οπισθοποριας

## brasidas12

Καλησπέρα παιδια.μια απορία. Εβαλα στο πουλμαν μια κάμερα οπισθοποριας κ τραβηξα ρευμα απο ενα ινβερτετ που μετατρέπει τα 24v σε 12v. Πέρσι μου δούλευε κανονικά αλλα τωρα που το εβαλα ξανα μου κανει νερα στο σήμα. Σπάνια δείχνει καθαρα κ τις περισσότερες φορές εχω παρεμβολές κ χιόνια. Να πω πως στο ιδιο ινβερτερ τραβάει ρευμα κ το ράδιο κ ενας πολυφορτιστης για το κινητό, gps κλπ. Καμια ιδέα;

----------


## sofosal

> Καλησπέρα παιδια.μια απορία. Εβαλα στο πουλμαν μια κάμερα οπισθοποριας κ τραβηξα ρευμα απο ενα ινβερτετ που μετατρέπει τα 24v σε 12v. Πέρσι μου δούλευε κανονικά αλλα τωρα που το εβαλα ξανα μου κανει νερα στο σήμα. Σπάνια δείχνει καθαρα κ τις περισσότερες φορές εχω παρεμβολές κ χιόνια. Να πω πως στο ιδιο ινβερτερ τραβάει ρευμα κ το ράδιο κ ενας πολυφορτιστης για το κινητό, gps κλπ. Καμια ιδέα;



μιας που αναγάγεις το θέμα στην τροφοδοσία, που ναι έχει πιθανότητα: *η απόσταση από το inverter μέχρι την κάμερα είναι μεγάλη*.
στη διαδρομή παρεμβάλλονται παράσιτα που το φίλτρο της κάμερας δεν μπορεί να "ξεπεράσει"....

ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής είναι το σύνηθες φίλτρο.
μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις αυτόν που η κάμερα διαθέτει η/ να δοκιμάσεις να προσθέσεις έναν στην είσοδο όσο πιο κοντά στην κάμερα..
στην τροφοδοσία στα 12 volt. ένα πυκνωτή 470 μf στα 25 volt...
το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπει αυτός ο πυκνωτής έστω κι αν αντικαταστήσεις και της κάμερας..

----------


## brasidas12

Μηπως μπορείς να κάνεις ένα πρόχειρο σχεδιάγραμμα για να καταλάβω που ακριβώς πρέπει να μπει κ πως;

----------


## sofosal

> Μηπως μπορείς να κάνεις ένα πρόχειρο σχεδιάγραμμα για να καταλάβω που ακριβώς πρέπει να μπει κ πως;


είναι πολύ απλό: το + του πυκνωτή στο + της τροφοδοσίας (στο καλώδιο όσο πιο κοντά στη κάμερα)
                         το -  του πυκνωτή στο -  της τροφοδοσίας.
ο πυκνωτής είναι ένα βαρελάκι 

το + είναι λίγο πιο μακρύ από το - που είναι σημαδεμένο μα λευκή ----γραμμή.

μπορείς να ξεγυμνώσεις τα καλώδια και να κολλήσεις εκεί τον πυκνωτή. ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ την πολικότητα, σιγουρέψου πιο καλώδιο είναι το + και πιο το - (συνήθως το + είναι κόκκινο, το - μαύρο, ΟΜΩΣ τσέκαρε το ) αν τον βάλεις ανάποδα θα σκάσει ο πυκνωτής και θα κάψεις το inverter!!.
ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ μην κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα, μόνωσε καλά με μονωτική ταινία.

το αρνητικό (-) από τα 12volt του inverter, ίσως είναι στο σασί του οχήματος (κανονικά) ίσως όμως και όχι.
γιαυτό μόνωσε ξεχωριστά βέβαια και το + και το -....

----------


## brasidas12

Ετσι το καταλαβα απο την αρχή απλα ρωτησα για σιγουριά μην κάνω καμια πατάτα. Οκ θα το δοκιμασω κ ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα. Ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια. Οταν το κανω θα σου πω το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## brasidas12

Μισ ερώτηση ακομα.ο πυκνωτής πρέπει απαραίτητα να είναι 470μf 24v ; γιατι εχω εναν 330μf 25v.κανει η να παω να παρω αυτον που ειπες;

----------


## sofosal

> Μισ ερώτηση ακομα.ο πυκνωτής πρέπει απαραίτητα να είναι 470μf 24v ; γιατι εχω εναν 330μf 25v.κανει η να παω να παρω αυτον που ειπες;



μια χαρά είναι , κάνει , βάλτον, αρκεί να είναι καλός..

----------

